

Groupon Switches to Node.js - mcculloughsean
https://engineering.groupon.com/2013/node-js/geekon-i-tier/

======
drderidder
This is big news for Node.JS; I'm surprised this hasn't gotten more attention.
Hopefully Groupon will follow up with some more technical details of their
transition from Rails to Node.JS and how they evolved their SOA architecture.

~~~
xs_kid
Looks like they moved only the frontend from Rails to Node.js. Rails still
existing in their SOA architecture and they still using Ruby/JRuby hardly.

~~~
rahij
That is true. However, while we still have plenty of RoR code, a lot of our
services have moved to Java and Scala.

